# Canada student



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

I want to study in Canada. I'm planning to do english language course. Which are the cheapest and universities? Which is the best city to live? It would be highly helpful if someone guides me with this.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe you first have to decide whether you want to study in Canada, or in the UK:


opportunist86 said:


> I am planning to study in some private and cheapest college in Leicester. Course that I've decided to select will be either interior design, english language or travel and tourism. Any recommendations?


The cheapest university: here you can find almost all Canadian universities:
Universities in Canada
You can check their tuition cost + residence + fees + mealplans on their websites.


----------

